# Спутница



## Agrippa

Здравствуйте!

У меня следующий вопрос.

Если мужчина идет на мероприятие с женщиной, с которой у него есть интимные отношения, но он на ней не женат. То как лучше представить женщину русскоговорящим людям?

Мой учитель сказал: "подруга или спутница".

Но подруга, мне кажется, по-детски. Спутница? Не уверен. Можно "любовница"? Или это слишком грубо? Компаньонка?

Спасибо,

Жан-Жак


----------



## Maroseika

Представлять такую женщину как любовницу - это действительно чрезвычайно грубо и вряд ли приемлемо в какой бы то ни было ситуации.
Компаньонка - это просто неправильно. Слово это устарелое, но и раньше так называли женщину, приглашенную жить в барском доме для развлечения или для сопровождения на прогулках хозяйки. Обычно это была женщина не низкого  происхождения, но бедная.
Спутница - так называют обычно женщину, сопровождающую другого человека: "На встрече присутствовал господин NN со спутницей".
Вообще же вряд ли можно дать универсальный ответ, все зависит от конкретной ситуации. Довольно нейтральный вариант - представить женщину как друга (подругой чаще называет женщину другая женщина, но так может сказать и мужчина, это не звучит по-детски), либо же просто по имени. В молодежной компании можно сказать, что это ваша девушка.


----------



## Agrippa

Maroseika,

Спасибо большое за Ваш обстоятельный ответ.

Дело в том, что речь идет о мероприятии, которое будет проходить в очень формальной обстановке. Может ли мужчина сказать в таком случае: "это - моя женщина"? Мой учитель сказал, что это звучит как "собственник". Я уже совсем потерялся. По имени тогда?

Спасибо.

P.S. "Спутница - так называют обычно женщину, сопровождающую другого человека - _на встрече присутствовал господин NN со спутницей._"
Может, это как раз то, что надо? "Это моя спутница"? Или так говорят только о других?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

А можно в такой ситуации сказать «это моя гостья»?


----------



## Agrippa

Если мужчина - сам гость? Не думаю... в английском, например, можно так сказать о другом человеке, т.е. "Mr. So-and-So and his guest", т.е. "господин NN со спутницей", как сказала любезная Maroseika.

Я, к сожалению, плохо чувствую эти нюансы в русском языке.


----------



## Maroseika

Agrippa said:


> Дело в том, что речь идет о мероприятии, которое будет проходить в очень формальной обстановке. Может ли мужчина сказать в таком случае: "это - моя женщина"?


Нет, такой вариант совершенно неприемлем, тем более в формальной обстановке.


> Я уже совсем потерялся. По имени тогда?


Мне кажется, это самый простой и надежный вариант. Вы просто представляете человека, не поясняя, в каких отношениях с ним находитесь. 


> P.S. "Спутница - так называют обычно женщину, сопровождающую другого человека - _на встрече присутствовал господин NN со спутницей._"
> Может, это как раз то, что надо? "Это моя спутница"? Или так говорят только о других?


Да, естественно это выглядит только применительно к другим, да и то в каком-нибудь глянцевом журнале.



Enquiring Mind said:


> А можно в такой ситуации сказать «это моя гостья»?


Это хороший вариант, но только если мероприятие проходит у вас дома. Если же вы сами в гостях или в общественном месте, то, как отметил Agrippa, это не годится.


----------



## Agrippa

Maroseika,

Значит, по имени тогда!

Большое спасибо Вам за Вашу помощь.

ЖЖ


----------



## Rosett

Если Вы не намерены подчёркивать сущность Ваших с ней отношений в официальной обстановке с официальными или иными важными лицами, то можете объявить, что вы (с ней) - пара. Или можете в отношении неё сказать: "Это - моя пара". Наиболее подходящей обстановкой для данного термина будет светский приём.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> можете объявить, что вы (с ней) - пара. Или можете в отношении неё сказать: "Это - моя пара".


Боюсь, что не могу согласиться с таким предложением. "Мы с ней/ним пара" возможно только в непринужденном разговоре и, скорее, о не принимающем участие в беседе или об отсутствующем человеке. На официальном мероприятии это прозвучало бы совершенно неуместной откровенностью.
Чтобы не поставить себя в неловкое положение, я бы предложил *Агриппе *собрать больше мнений носителей языка.


----------



## Rosett

Мне представляется, что неофициальной обстановкой ограничивается только отрицание факта, т.е., в непринуждённой беседе можно сказать об отсутствующей: "Она ему не пара", а в официальной - нет.


Maroseika said:


> Боюсь, что не могу согласиться с таким предложением. "Мы с ней/ним пара" возможно только в непринужденном разговоре и, скорее, о не принимающем участие в беседе или об отсутствующем человеке. На официальном мероприятии это прозвучало бы совершенно неуместной откровенностью.
> Чтобы не поставить себя в неловкое положение, я бы предложил *Агриппе *собрать больше мнений носителей языка.


Вероятно, это связано именно с явным упоминанием в третьем лице, что неприлично в присутствии данного лица. Однако в прямой речи можно (и следует, при необходимости) сказать: "Мы - пара", или "Это моя пара", или "Элен - моя пара", или, что ещё лучше: "Позвольте представить: Элен, моя пара".
Интересно в связи с этим узнать, как фореро Агриппа предполагал бы представить её англо- или франкоговорящим участникам мероприятия?
Например, conjointe, partner/partenaire, other important person?


----------



## Kirill V.

Maroseika said:


> Боюсь, что не могу согласиться с таким предложением. "Мы с ней/ним пара" возможно только в непринужденном разговоре и, скорее, о не принимающем участие в беседе или об отсутствующем человеке. На официальном мероприятии это прозвучало бы совершенно неуместной откровенностью.
> Чтобы не поставить себя в неловкое положение, я бы предложил *Агриппе *собрать больше мнений носителей языка.



Мое мнение носителя языка - я полностью согласен с Маросейкой.
Самый естественный и нейтральный вариант в данных обстоятельствах - просто представить женщину по имени. И ВСЁ. Всё остальное - рискованно и неуместно.


----------



## Rosett

Полагаю, вы не задумывались о том, что "недопредставить" женщину может оказаться не только неуместным, но и оскорбительным для неё, и что говорящий рискует попасть в не менее неловкое положение.


kayve said:


> Мое мнение носителя языка - я полностью согласен с Маросейкой.
> Самый естественный и нейтральный вариант в данных обстоятельствах - просто представить женщину по имени. И ВСЁ. Всё остальное - рискованно и неуместно.


А почему бы не спросить эту женщину заранее, как она хочет быть представленной?


----------



## Agrippa

Спасибо вам всем за ваши отклики и участие!

По-английски я обычно представляю либо по имени, либо _my lady friend_, что не совсем стандартно, но меня устраивает и никто пока не обижался и брови не возносил.

По-французски я обычно говорю "ma compagne".

Но тут речь идет о мероприятии, на котором ожидается русский контингент, к тому же и женщина русская, а вопрос "а как тебя представить?" может закончиться тем, что на мероприятие я поеду один. 

В общем, по имени - и баста. Они сами поймут, что к чему.

ЖЖ

P.S. Maroseika, я почему-то подумал, что Вы - женщина. Извините!


----------



## Rosett

Agrippa said:


> По-французски я обычно говорю "ma compagne".
> 
> Но тут речь идет о мероприятии, на котором ожидается русский контингент, к тому же и женщина русская, а вопрос "а как тебя представить?" может закончиться тем, что я мероприятие я поеду один.


А вы спросите: "А как тебя представить по-русски?" - что не обидит, а напротив, продемонстрирует вашу заботу о её имидже.

Интересно, что compagne вызывает у меня ассоциацию с "Марсельезой".


----------



## Agrippa

Rosett,
Да, действительно, можно так! 
Я еще поинтересуюсь у одного из приглашающих, он, по-моему, русскоязычный.
Спасибо!
ЖЖ


----------



## AntonSugar

Я бы просто сказал её имя. Если вы пришли, держа её за талию или руку, и не представили её как жену, то очевидно, что у вас с ней есть отношения. Все и так поймут.
"Спутница" - нет, как уже писали выше, это когда о ней говорят в третьем числе (Пришел NN со своей спутницей)
"Любовница" - категорически нет. 
"Компаньонка" - нет. Компаньон означает, что у вас с ней доли в общем бизнесе.


----------



## Word Eater

Агриппа, не знаю, состоялось ли ваше мероприятие, но на всякий случай выскажу своё мнение. Наиболее подходящим и звучащим нейтрально будет: "моя подруга". Какой бы формальной ни была встреча, фраза _"это моя подруга ХХХ"_, представляя женщину, которая вас сопровождает, *мне лично* не кажется неуместной.
Это ни намекнёт на ваши отношения, ни вызовет недоумения, потому как "это моя подруга" будет интерпретировано, скорее всего, как "это мой друг (женского полу)".

Также не могу согласиться с вышеотписавшимися, что "спутница" будет неуместным словом. Несмотря на то, что  чаще всего это слово используется по отношению к спутнику третьего лица, как в  "на мероприятии был ХХХ со спутницей". Эту ситуацию можно обыграть по-иному, использовав фразу:

_".... это ХХХ, моя спутница на сегодняшний вечер". _

И наконец, представить человека просто по имени мне кажется худшим вариантом по сравнению с теми, что я описал выше.


----------



## Maroseika

Word Eater said:


> _".... это ХХХ, моя спутница на сегодняшний вечер". _


Боюсь, что в таком случае ее могут принять за сотрудницу эскорт-агентства.


----------



## Word Eater

Да уж, перечитав свою фразу, соглашусь, что её можно интерпретировать и таким образом.


----------



## Agrippa

Друзья!

Мероприятие уже состоялось! Женщину я представлял исключительно по имени, все прошло на "ура", очень много богатых комплиментов я получил по поводу своего русского языка от русскоговорящих гостей, да и женщина себя чувствовала вполне комфортно. Так что я сейчас очень гордый. 

Спасибо вам всем за советы, участие и помощь!


----------



## Rosett

Agrippa said:


> Мероприятие уже состоялось! Женщину я представлял исключительно по имени, все прошло на "ура", очень много богатых комплиментов я получил по поводу своего русского языка от русскоговорящих гостей, да и женщина себя чувствовала вполне комфортно. Так что я сейчас очень горд.


Your report left me with some aftertaste. Probably, the issue was of no importance, but going just by name in the stuation above would leave me personally out with more questions that it should be.


----------



## esperansa

Это Элен, мы пришли вместе

Думаю, в формальной обстановке на официальном мероприятии Вашу даму можно так представить. 
То есть понятно, что эта женщина тоже гостья здесь как и Вы и сопровождает Вас. Из этой фразы ясно, что либо Вы ее пригласили сюда в качестве спутницы, либо вы были приглашены вместе.

Что касается "спутницы" и "подруги", то на формальном мероприятии это звучит фамильярно и нетактично. На таких мероприятиях обычно стремятся держать дитанцию в общении с присутствующими и не затрагивать вопросы личной жизни.


----------



## Boyar

Простите, что поздно включаюсь в дискуссию ... в современной русской культуре в таких случаях принято использовать выражение "_моя хорошая знакомая_". Вот примеры:

Текст из пьесы современного автора:
САШКА. ... Это Мишка, мой друг. (_Мишке_) *Это Галка, моя хорошая знакомая.*
(пьеса "Новогодние приключения")

Текст под фотографией (пишет мужчина): *Это Катя, моя хорошая знакомая*. (http://antonio-j.livejournal.com/723583.html)


----------



## CKM367

These days, Russians often use English 'girl-friend'. If the women is younger than 30, "моя девушка" seems to me quite acceptable.


----------

